# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  A duhet te votojne emigrantet?

## Lioness

_Mendim kunder_

*Vota e emigrantëve, një propozim i papjekur*

_Adri Nurellari (Shqip)_

Kohëve të fundit Lëvizja G99, e drejtuar nga Erion Veliaj, ka dalë me një nismë interesante për të mundësuar votimin e emigrantëve shqiptarë. Mirëpo ky propozim dhe retorika që e ka përcjellë më tepër karakterizohen nga një romantizëm përmallues dhe patetizëm i papërmbajtur sesa nga një gjykim i kthjellët lidhur me këtë çështje. Votimi i emigrantëve në fakt has ne dy lloj problemesh, parimore dhe praktike.

Në parim, e drejta e votës e nisur prej iluministëve, të cilët krijuan edhe konceptin e sovranitetit popullor përbën thelbin e demokracisë dhe bazohet në parimin e qeverisjes nëpërmjet miratimit të të qeverisurve. Pra këtu has gozhdën e parë propozimi për votimin e emigrantëve, vota është një instrument i qytetarëve për të përcaktuar se kush i udhëheq, mirëpo emigrantët nëse votojnë në Shqipëri nuk do të pësojnë pasojat e zgjedhjes së tyre pasi nuk do të udhëhiqen nga qeverisja vendore apo qendrore shqiptare atje ku jetojnë. Nëpërmjet këtij propozimi i bie që vota e një emigranti e dhënë për të përcaktuar kush ushtron një pushtet që ata nuk i prek, të jetë më e padrejtë dhe e papërgjegjshme sesa vota e një qytetari shqiptare rezident permanent në Shqipëri.

Së dyti, një tjetër parim thelbësor i demokracisë me burim sërish tek iluministët si Xhon Lok ka të bëjë me lidhjen midis taksave dhe përfaqësimit demokratik. Historikisht përfaqësuesit e popullit në monarkitë evropiane janë thirrur prej mbretit gjithmonë kur është bërë fjalë për të vendosur taksa të reja dhe për të rritur ato ekzistueset dhe pa u vendosur e drejta e përgjithshme e votës, përfaqësuesit e asambleve që vendosnin për këto taksa vinin nga segmentet taksapaguese të shoqërisë. Madje edhe motoja që në një far mënyre ka frymëzuar revolucionin amerikan the themelimin e Shteteve të Bashkuara Amerikane ka qenë no taxation without representation (ska taksa pa përfaqësim) duke bërë një lidhje të drejtpërdrejtë midis taksave dhe përfaqësimit. Domethënë duke nënkuptuar që dhënia e taksave të kualifikon për të drejtën për të patur përfaqësim politik. Kjo është arsyeja pse SHBA ua mundëson shtetasve amerikan realizimin e të drejtës për të votuar por në të njëjtën kohë iu kërkon gjithashtu që të paguajnë taksa për të ardhurat që nxjerrin jashtë vendit. Vota e emigrantëve do të thoshte që tjetërkush të vendos se sa duhet të paguash dhe si duhen administruar ato që ti paguan. Përpos kësaj mundësimi i votimit për emigrantët shqiptarë të shpërndarë anembanë globit dhe që kanë vendosur në mënyrë vullnetare për tu larguar nga vendi, përmban një kosto të lartë dhe të padrejtë për taksat e atyre individëve që kanë vendosur të qëndrojnë në Shqipëri.

Një tjetër parim demokratik është ai i domosdoshmërisë së marrjes së një vendimi në kushtet kur je i mirinformuar. Një votues nga larg mund të mos zotërojë informacionet e nevojshme për të marrë një vendim të mirinformuar pasi largësia e bën të vështirë për partitë kandidate që të prezantojnë platformat tek jo rezidentët, si dhe këta të fundit e kanë të vështirë të gjykojnë performancën e mëparshme të palëve që garojnë. Emigrantët shqiptarë do të bëheshin lehtë viktima të marketingut politik, fasadave fallso, përpunimit të mediave, imazhit pa përmbajtje apo retorikës boshe ndërkohë që realiteti në terren do ishte i panjohur për ata. Nuk është për tu çuditur që propozimi për votën e emigrantëve vjen pikërisht nga ata që kanë dëshmuar mjeshtëri në këto teknika.

Për këto probleme apo implikime parimore duhet bërë një dallim shumë i rëndësishëm midis emigrantëve që kanë ikur njëherë e mirë, apo emigrantëve të përkohshëm, ose shtetasve shqiptarë që kanë një rezidencë rastësore apo afatshkurtër në një vend të huaj. Gjithashtu duhet bërë një dallim midis zgjedhjeve vendore ku nuk ka kurrfarë logjike që rezidentët jashtë vendit të votojnë, dhe zgjedhjeve parlamentare për të cilat do të ishte e arsyeshme që emigrantët e përkohshëm apo sezonal të mund të votonin. Emigrantëve shqiptarë që janë larguar në mënyrë vullnetare përfundimisht në mënyrë të pakthyeshme nga Shqipëria parimisht nuk do të ishte e drejtë dhe e ndershme që tiu jepej mundësia për të votuar në Shqipëri. Këtë dallim midis emigrantëve të përhershëm dhe atyre të përkohshëm e bëjnë një pjesë e mirë e shteteve që kanë dispozita që mundësojnë votat e emigrantëve. Kështu për shembull Zelanda e Re mundëson të drejtën e votimit deri në tre vjet pas largimit kurse Filipinet kërkojnë që shtetasit që jetojnë jashtë dhe që duan të votojnë të nënshkruajnë në mirëbesim një deklaratë ku të premtojnë se në një kohë të dytë ata do të ribëhen banorë të vendlindjes dhe se nuk do të marrin nënshtetësi të dytë.

Mirëpo përveçse probleme parimore në kushtet e Shqipërisë ky propozim fut ujë akoma më shumë nga ana praktike dhe mundësia për tu realizuar. Pra mund të thuhet që edhe sikur të ishte e drejtë që emigrantët e përhershëm të votonin në Shqipëri, gjë që unë nuk e besoj, në këtë realitet të tanishëm shqiptar kjo gjë nuk do ishte as e mundur të realizohej ndershmërisht votimi i tyre. Ne nuk po realizojmë dot në mënyrë të ndershme zgjedhjet brenda Shqipërisë, le më pastaj të organizohet në mënyrë të ndershme e rigoroze vota e emigrantëve. Ne nuk kemi lista të sakta votuesish në Shqipëri, kështu që as që mund të bëhet fjalë të kemi lista të sakta të rezidentëve shqiptarë nëpër botë. Vendet e ndryshme që mundësojnë votën e emigrantëve kanë arritur standarde të larta për sa i përket ndershmërisë dhe pacenueshmërisë së procesit votues ku procesin e menaxhon shërbimi civil dhe zyrtarët e shtetit. Tek ne mezi organizohen me komisione të balancuara ku janë të pranishëm anëtarë të të gjitha partive. Kuptohet se sa pak legjitimitet do të kishin këto vota emigrantësh që do të përcilleshin në Shqipëri prej Postës shtetërore ose administroheshin prej shërbimit diplomatik shqiptar, institucione këto dy që konsiderohen apriori të politizuar e për rrjedhojë të prirura për të futur duart e manipuluar me rezultatet. Për më tepër që duke patur parasysh numrin e madh të emigrantëve dhe pesha vendimtare që do të kishin në rezultatin final, interesi apo tundimi i partive politike, sidomos atyre në pushtet për të manipuluar me këto vota do ishte i papërmbajtshëm.

Një tjetër aspekt i rëndësishëm i procesit të votimit janë standardet e ndershmërisë që paracakton kodi si për shembull sekreti apo anonimati në proces si dhe transparenca e procesit. Mirëpo shteti ynë nuk ka juridiksion për ti imponuar apo garantuar këto standarde në shtete të tjera pritëse ku gjenden emigrantët shqiptarë, për rrjedhojë vetë procesi nuk do të ketë ato standarde ndershmërie që do mund të garantoheshin në Shqipëri ku vepron ligji shqiptar. Për mos të folur pastaj për rastin kur shtetet pritëse mund të kenë një agjendë të caktuar apo interes në politikën e brendshme të Shqipërisë e të kenë interes për të ndikuar në rezultatin e zgjedhjeve të brendshme tona nëpërmjet emigrantëve shqiptarë që banojnë tek këto vende. Rasti tipik ka qenë ai i Greqisë ku dendur janë organizuar të ashtuquajturat operacione fshesa në periudha zgjedhore e madje janë organizuar edhe autobusë enkas për të nxitur emigrantët shqiptarë në Greqi që të kthehen e të votojnë kundër një partie të caktuar që nuk i ka leverdisur interesave greke në Shqipëri. Kjo ndërhyrje në politikën e brendshme do të bëhej shumë më e lehtë dhe shumë më e fortë po qe se emigrantëve tanë do iu mundësohej të votonin prej Greqisë.

Për rrjedhojë pa bërë të mundur realizimin e zgjedhjeve të ndershme e rigoroze në Shqipëri fillimisht as që mund të bëhet fjalë për të organizuar një proces të ndershëm votimi të emigrantëve. Kjo do të thotë që është krejt e parakohshme që të niset një debat për votimin e emigrantëve në kushtet e konjukturës aktuale. E mandej, vetëm pasi të garantohej një proces i pakundërshtueshëm në Shqipëri, mund të nisej një debat i mirëfilltë duke vendosur në qendër të vëmendjes edhe parimet themelore të sipërpërmendura që janë lënë pas dore nga propozimi i G99.

----------


## OO7

Patjeter, si Shqiptare duhet te votojne dhe te japin voten e tyre per te ndikuar ne zgjedhjen e nje qeverie te te gjithe Shqiptareve qe edhe ata nepermjet votes te thone fjalen e tyre. Keshtu partite do mendojne dhe per ta kur te shpallin programet e tyre.

Te shkretet ne thuaj, emigrante na quajne knej jashte, po emigrante na quajne dhe ne Shqiperi kur vijme. Se ku e kemi atdheun ne nje zot e di!

----------


## Lioness

Disa nga rezervat e mia per kete shkrim:

Persa i perket taksave, takspaguesve etj dhe perfaqesimit; te ardhurat nga emigrantet kane qene dhe jane faktor i kyc i stabilitetit ekonomik ne Shqiperi.  Te krahasohet me revolucionin amerikan apo te tjera analogji me duket arsyetim i dobet.

Persa i perket mireinformimit apo keqinformimit te emigranteve ekziston si mundesi.  Por ne te njejten kohe, ekziston kjo mundesi dhe per shqiptaret ne Shqiperi.  Nuk ke se si e mat informimin e nje votuesi ne New York, Rome etj, me nje ne Terbac apo ne Fushe Kruje.  Per te mos thene qe per shume arsye eshte ne rritje apatia politike ne vend.  

Cfare jam dakort ne kete artikull eshte se praktikisht ky plan do te kete veshtiresi per t'u implementuar.  Ne fund te fundit ne Shqiperi s'ka akoma lista te qarta zgjedhjesh.  (Ne zgjedhjet e 2005, mamit tim s'iu lejua te votonte sepse me demek kishte votuar.)  Megjithate, nqs ekziston deshira edhe kjo mund te zgjidhet.  Me duket Italia e perpiloi nje ligj te tille jo shume kohe me pare.

----------


## Jack Watson

Jo, se do i perdorë greku për PPDNJ-në.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lioness

> Te shkretet ne thuaj, emigrante na quajne knej jashte, po emigrante na quajne dhe ne Shqiperi kur vijme. Se ku e kemi atdheun ne nje zot e di!


Thenie me vend  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## konsolid

ky erjon velia duhet tjet personi me i merzitshem nshqipri

----------


## Lioness

> Jo, se do i perdorë greku për PPDNJ-në.


Ata qe i perdor greku, i perdor mo Jack, se i dergon me autobuza per zgjedhje.  Ndoshta nqs u jepet mundesia emigranteve te Greqise te votojne pa qene nevoja te vijne ne Shqiperi, mund te votojne ndryshe pa qene nen presionet lokale.

----------


## xhori

te kerkosh  sot   qe te votojne  edhe emigrantet, eshte  njelloj si te kerkosh  qiqra ne hell

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Jo, se do i perdorë greku për PPDNJ-në.


E drejte. Ca si pjell mendja komshiut te jugut me 700 mije emigrant shqiptar aty. Megjithate, duke folur ne pergjithesi te problemit, jam dakort me nje parafoles me lart qe votat duhen dhene vetem nga Shqiptaret e Shqiperise. Ato jane qe i heqin hallet me politikanet aty. Ne ne emigracion jemi vetem spektatore dhe asgje me shume.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Ata qe i perdor greku, i perdor mo Jack, se i dergon me autobuza per zgjedhje.  Ndoshta nqs u jepet mundesia emigranteve te Greqise te votojne pa qene nevoja te vijne ne Shqiperi, mund te votojne ndryshe pa qene nen presionet lokale.


Greku është grek, sikurse haléja është halé. Kam bindje të plotë se votat e emigrantëve nga Greqia do shkojnë me presion të gjitha te PPDNJ-ja, me presionin e letrave dhe sendeve të tjera i manipulon si të dojë. Me këtë rast del edhe përqindja vorio-epiriote, aq shumë e propaganduar nga grekët.

Duhen menu mirë gjonat.

----------


## xhori

> E drejte. Ca si pjell mendja komshiut te jugut me 700 mije emigrant shqiptar aty. Megjithate, duke folur ne pergjithesi te problemit, jam dakort me nje parafoles me lart qe votat duhen dhene vetem nga Shqiptaret e Shqiperise. Ato jane qe i heqin hallet me politikanet aty. Ne ne emigracion jemi vetem spektatore dhe asgje me shume.


cfar thu mor brooklin,po ne i mbajme  me pare keta politikanet

----------


## Lioness

> E drejte. Ca si pjell mendja komshiut te jugut me 700 mije emigrant shqiptar aty. Megjithate, duke folur ne pergjithesi te problemit, jam dakort me nje parafoles me lart qe votat duhen dhene vetem nga Shqiptaret e Shqiperise. Ato jane qe i heqin hallet me politikanet aty. Ne ne emigracion jemi vetem spektatore dhe asgje me shume.


Si jemi spektatore mo Brook.  A nuk kontribojne emigrantet vitalisht ne ekonomine e Shqiperise?  A nuk japim donacione (sipas rastit)?  Nuk po flasim per ata/ato qe jane shkulur nga Shqiperia me kuc e me mac.  Por shume shqiptare jashte atdheut e kane trungun e familjes ne Shqiperi.  Si na ben kjo vetem spektatore?

Nejse, nga nje google i shpejte, shume shtete i lejojne emigrantet te votojne, duke perfshire Poloni, Kroaci etj.

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Si jemi spektatore mo Brook.  A nuk kontribojne emigrantet vitalisht ne ekonomine e Shqiperise?  A nuk japim donacione (sipas rastit)?  Nuk po flasim per ata/ato qe jane shkulur nga Shqiperia me kuc e me mac.  Por shume shqiptare jashte atdheut e kane trungun e familjes ne Shqiperi.  Si na ben kjo vetem spektatore?
> 
> Nejse, nga nje google i shpejte, shume shtete i lejojne emigrantet te votojne, duke perfshire Poloni, Kroaci etj.



Si thua Lioness, emigrantet kontribuojne nga patriotizmi per atdheun apo per nevojat e tyre?!. Me vetedije apo pa vetedije kontribuojne?!. Une po flas per vota te dhena me ndergjegje, jo hajd ca lexon neper internet, bej nje analize me mendjen tende dhe hop jep voten. S'ka vlere nje vote e tille.

----------


## BaBa

> A duhet te votojne emigrantet?


*normale qe PO.

Pse ca kemi ne emigrantet, skemi trru apo fuqi 

Po shqiperia po mos te  kishte emigrantet do kishte mberdhifur me kohe.

Si njeri i qet qe jam svotoj per asnji parti se te gjith partit ne shqipri jan, si
 puna e biznesit ku e ku ti bejn nga 5 lek qe kan ne 10 leke.*
shnet.

----------


## Jack Watson

E ka bo nja vend tjetër kët gjo, pra që të votojnë emigrantët? Naj ven që të ketë 20% të popullsisë të emigruar?

----------


## ooooo

> Ata qe i perdor greku, i perdor mo Jack, se i dergon me autobuza per zgjedhje.  Ndoshta nqs u jepet mundesia emigranteve te Greqise te votojne pa qene nevoja te vijne ne Shqiperi, mund te votojne ndryshe pa qene nen presionet lokale.


e thu do ikin te paprekura kutite qe kendej  :shkelje syri:

----------


## BvizioN

Cdo nenshtetas duhet te kete te drejte vote, pavarsisht nga vendi ku banon. Dhe ne Shqiperi nuk eshte problemi se kush do votoje po ke do votosh.

----------


## Lioness

> Si thua Lioness, emigrantet kontribuojne nga patriotizmi per atdheun apo per nevojat e tyre?!. Me vetedije apo pa vetedije kontribuojne?!. Une po flas per vota te dhena me ndergjegje, jo hajd ca lexon neper internet, bej nje analize me mendjen tende dhe hop jep voten. S'ka vlere nje vote e tille.


Po pse ata qe jane aty ndenjen per patriotizem?  (Po perjashtoj disa.)  Kush punon aty, punon se do t'i paguaj taksa shtetit?  Kur dergon leket ne Shqiperi, i dergon per familjen tende, por ne fund te fundit c'eshte atdheu?  (Qe mos t'i bejme analizen etimologjike fjales patriotizem.)

Pastaj brook, si ne cdo votim, si ne cdo vend te botes, nuk do jete me detyrim.  Sidomos per emigrantet, qe nqs nje gje e tille do behej realitet, do jete shume me e nderlikuar praktikisht te votohej, sesa per vendasit.  Keshtu qe ata/ato qe e kane me shume deshire do votojne.

----------


## Lioness

> e thu do ikin te paprekura kutite qe kendej


Ja ta zeme se mundesohet ky skenar.  Votat dergohen ne ambasaden shqiptare ne Athine.  Kutite vihen ne makine/kamion dhe sillen ne Shqiperi nga nenpunesit e ambasades.  Dhe hapen ne Shqiperi nga komision i pershtatshem.  Ta zeme them une.  Tani, ambasada jone ne qafe marrshin veten nqs do merren me manipulime.  Megjithate mund te dallohet nga komisioni nqs nje vote eshte e vlefshme apo jo.  

(Gjithmone me ta zeme 5-oshe  :buzeqeshje:  )

----------


## OO7

> Si thua Lioness, emigrantet kontribuojne nga patriotizmi per atdheun apo per nevojat e tyre?!. Me vetedije apo pa vetedije kontribuojne?!. Une po flas per vota te dhena me ndergjegje, jo hajd ca lexon neper internet, bej nje analize me mendjen tende dhe hop jep voten. S'ka vlere nje vote e tille.


Po sna eshte dhene rasti te votojme deri tani qe te gjykojme e beme apo jo me ndergjegje. Biles mendoj se duhet te jene vetem emigrantet ata te cilet te votojne se jane me te ndergjegjshem per voten e tyre sepse nuk jane me parimet post-komuniste te votes partiake (pervecse nese je tip si B/Trari) por dine te vleresojne individin sepse e kane pare si votohet jashte. Votohet per ate qe mendon se dp te japi ty si shtetas e jo per ate qe ka vendos partia.

----------

